# Getting a job in China



## coffee and numbers (May 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for reading my post.

I currently reside in Washington DC doing strategy and finance consulting. I have an MBA and would love to move to China for work. However, I am having a little difficult time finding leads. Would anyone know where I can look or know of anyone who maybe looking for someone like me who has a MBA in corporate finance with over 7 years experience.

I would love to get some advice and help. Thank you again. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Kevin1Kanode (May 7, 2012)

you may have to go there first. there is also some job hunting websites if you can read chinese


----------

